# eclipse "Show Source of Selected Element Only" ausschalten



## Antoras (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab das mal aktiviert und jetzt ist das immer aktiv, d.h. jedes mal wenn ich mir irgend eine Methode angucke wird auch nur diese eine angezeigt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das wieder Rückgängig machen kann?
Bei dem Button in der Menüleiste über den ich dieses Feature aktiviert habe, kann man es leider nicht mehr deaktivieren. Und in den Preferences hab ich auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2009)

unter den Menüs ist eine Liste mit Symbolen, rechts von einem der Pinsel ist ein Symbol mit zwei mit Text gefüllten Rechtecken


----------



## Antoras (3. Mai 2009)

Ja, über dieses Symbol hab ich diese Funktion ja auch eingeschalten. Mit Menüleiste hab ich auch die darunter liegende Symbolleiste gemeint. Und diesen Button kann man leider nur aktivieren, aber nicht mehr deaktivieren.

EDIT:
Dieser Fehler muss von einer anderen Funktion verursacht werden. Ich hab mir nämlich gerade einen neuen workspace erstellt und festgestellt, dass trotz Aktivierung dieser Funktion, aller Code einer Klasse angezeigt wird wenn ich mit STRG+Mausklick auf eine Methode in die betreffende Klasse springe.


----------

